# Need help with rhythm guitar technique



## Mechanix11 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have been trying to learn how to play properly rhythm guitar but in this moment i dont know where to start or what i need to know about the technique. So i was wondering if anyone could suggest any songs or tips for practice?

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Solodini (Sep 16, 2013)

What do you feel sounds lacking or is difficult currently?


----------



## Mechanix11 (Sep 16, 2013)

It would have to be on alternate picking and tremolo picking, both techniques i feel that sounds lacking. Also i don't know much about time signatures too. At the moment i know some basic chords and power chords but also i found difficult to use them, for example to write riffs.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 16, 2013)

To start with, how strong is your sense of rhythm, and can you count through the music you play? Here are a couple exercises that I've used with students in the past:

The first is all 16 possible combinations of four pick strokes. It's the same as binary numbering, if you know how that works. Each note is either "on" or "off"; you're playing the note, or you're either playing a muted string or missing the string with your pick, depending on your preference. Play each of these patterns over a metronome, in whatever division feels most comfortable, and remember to keep alternate picking. After you're comfortable with these patterns, you can start combining them. Eventually, you'll see that almost any rhythm you can play is nothing but different combinations of these patterns.

The other is much simpler, but a more difficult workout. Start with a metronome set very slow, between 50 and 60 bpm depending on your comfort level. Play 8th notes, meaning two equal notes per click. It might be very difficult to get this at first, since playing that slow is actually quite challenging. Then, switch to 8th note triplets, for three equal notes per click. Then 16th notes, 16th triplets, and so on, as far as you can go before your wrist can no longer keep up. Pay very close attention to the timing of your notes.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 17, 2013)

If you struggle with getting the right number of notes and in time, then try multiplying the tempo of the metronome by that number i.e. if you're struggling with 2 notes per beat, multiply the tempo by 2 so you're playing one per beat, twice as fast. After a while you should have a feel for it and be able to return to original tempo with 2 per beat.

Riff writing is just like writing any other form of writing, except instead of writing more of a developing, flowing idea, like with a melody, you're writing more of a mantra; a repeating phrase. If you can write something like that, try writing a harmony of it. And another. Those will stack up so serve the role of riffy chords.

Yingmin's exercises should do well for you. With some practise with that you should develop muscle control which will help toward tremolo picking.

There's some detailed explanation and exercises about time signatures in my book, which should help you out. Primarily, learning to count what you play and listen to should help your facility with different time signatures.


----------



## Kevin King (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope to make a video on this topic soon as I am not good explaining with writing. I will send it your way when I've finished, hang in there.


----------



## TallestFiddle (Sep 18, 2013)

just spend time listening to songs you like and study the rhythm guitar. if you find some rhythm guitar you really like, try to learn to play it. that way you will pick up that technique and you will be able to use it to write your own music.

also listening to how the guitar lines up with the drums is a good way to get a feel for how riffs can be written.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Mechanix11 (Sep 21, 2013)

yingmin said:


> To start with, how strong is your sense of rhythm, and can you count through the music you play? Here are a couple exercises that I've used with students in the past:
> 
> The first is all 16 possible combinations of four pick strokes. It's the same as binary numbering, if you know how that works. Each note is either "on" or "off"; you're playing the note, or you're either playing a muted string or missing the string with your pick, depending on your preference. Play each of these patterns over a metronome, in whatever division feels most comfortable, and remember to keep alternate picking. After you're comfortable with these patterns, you can start combining them. Eventually, you'll see that almost any rhythm you can play is nothing but different combinations of these patterns.
> 
> The other is much simpler, but a more difficult workout. Start with a metronome set very slow, between 50 and 60 bpm depending on your comfort level. Play 8th notes, meaning two equal notes per click. It might be very difficult to get this at first, since playing that slow is actually quite challenging. Then, switch to 8th note triplets, for three equal notes per click. Then 16th notes, 16th triplets, and so on, as far as you can go before your wrist can no longer keep up. Pay very close attention to the timing of your notes.



Thanks everyone for the replies! 

Thanks for the exercises, so now start to practice 
And learn some songs too, but also i would like to hear suggestions about any songs that can help with certain technique like tremolo picking, alternate picking, etc.


----------



## rchrd_le (Sep 21, 2013)

Mechanix11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies!
> 
> Thanks for the exercises, so now start to practice
> And learn some songs too, but also i would like to hear suggestions about any songs that can help with certain technique like tremolo picking, alternate picking, etc.



Learn Have a Blast by Periphery. The main riff is what I got good at alternative picking with. It also helps with string skipping while alternate picking.

Dysphoria by Cloudkicker or any song by The Discovery or Beacons album is how I got good at keeping odd rhythms.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 23, 2013)

The faster riff in Cowboys From Hell will help the alt. picking.


----------



## decreebass (Sep 23, 2013)

Maybe I'm slow; WTF is "tremolo picking?" I've been playing for 16 years and have never heard of this... Enlighten me please?


----------



## Solodini (Sep 23, 2013)

Really fast continuous picking so a note kinda sustains indefinitely.


----------



## schwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

The more you do something the better you get.

Take an arpeggio scale starting around the 7th fret. Alternate pick the whole thing up and down. Over, and over again. That is the best way to get used to alternate picking IMO. PRACTICE!


----------



## StupidDav (Sep 23, 2013)

TallestFiddle said:


> just spend time listening to songs you like and study the rhythm guitar. if you find some rhythm guitar you really like, try to learn to play it. that way you will pick up that technique and you will be able to use it to write your own music.



This. Also, double tracking guitars on recordings is also a way to get much better at rhythm because you have to get tight or it sounds shit.

My "practice" routine is simply writing and recording until either no fresh ideas are coming out or I can't double track the ideas I've got down well enough. Then I'll usually play through a few songs I've learnt for half an hour, then put the guitar down, and it's working for me.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 25, 2013)

As for the actual riff writing I like to find a riff I like and then either figure it out by ear or look for tabs to see how it is played. Then I like to take those techniques and apply them to a group of notes that I would normally play. I also pay a lot of attention to each interval in riffs and melodies. To me a pattern of intervals is much more useful than just knowing what notes are being played. That being said if you know the notes, you would know the intervals too  

Just how I do things sometimes!

EDIT: not sure why I posted this... But oh well!


----------



## Solodini (Sep 25, 2013)

Intervals are often more helpful for understanding construction than just knowing nots but not understanding their relation.


----------



## Stijnson (Sep 25, 2013)

I too have some issues with my rhythm playing, it's definitely not as good as I'd like. But there is different kinds of it too, I mean, I can easily play thrashier music, or power metal kind of things, but these days im learning to play more 'grooves', popular in the Djent scene hehe. This is already much more challenging for me as it requires you to count notes and beats and place the accents at the right times. It has a totally different feel. But its going pretty well, and I actually feel like I'm learning something too.

So my suggestion would be to also expand your rhythmic horizons and learn music that challenges you rhythmically. In that sense Djenty music works well for me, but also fusion style lead playing for example, where there is much more emphasis on rhythmic playing than say, shredding mindlessly through scales.


----------



## Sam Scarrott (Sep 25, 2013)

Also jam with a drummer, god for getting your rhythm going


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 25, 2013)

The content of both my books will probably help you out, if you like books.


----------



## Mechanix11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Stijnson said:


> I too have some issues with my rhythm playing, it's definitely not as good as I'd like. But there is different kinds of it too, I mean, I can easily play thrashier music, or power metal kind of things, but these days im learning to play more 'grooves', popular in the Djent scene hehe. This is already much more challenging for me as it requires you to count notes and beats and place the accents at the right times. It has a totally different feel. But its going pretty well, and I actually feel like I'm learning something too.
> 
> So my suggestion would be to also expand your rhythmic horizons and learn music that challenges you rhythmically. In that sense Djenty music works well for me, but also fusion style lead playing for example, where there is much more emphasis on rhythmic playing than say, shredding mindlessly through scales.



I'm doing the same, for metal rhythm there's no problem but i would like to learn more rhythm guitar for other genres. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Solodini (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't mean the band Intervals, I meant the spaces between notes and their role in the harmony of "rhythm guitar" parts.


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Oct 7, 2013)

Most of the time that people say they need help with rhythm guitar, they need help coming up with a riff that's appeasing to their ears. It's pretty difficult to teach rhythm. Solos come naturally to most people because that's what they listen to when they hear songs. 

Try these bands: 
Lamb of God 
Dream Theater 
Meshuggah 
Periphery 
Symphony X 

When you listen to each of these, do these things: 

Explain the rhythm of the notes (when notes are hit). Write it on paper for the first few times and write it in a way that grandma down the street will understand. (ex. Guitarist strikes constant notes throughout the first riff, with 2 notes per beat.) Get super specific with it. If I explained the first heavy riff of On The Backs of Angels by Dream Theater, it'd look something like this: IM (individual of mention) is playing a series of riffs that repeat every 8 bars, with each sub-idea being broken up into 2 bar pieces. For the first bar, IM plays 3 16th notes in succession while leaving the 4th 16 note as a rest, with the next note being on the up-beat of the 2nd click. On the upbeat of the 3rd click, IM plays 2 16th notes with a quarter note on the 4th click. etc. 

Try to pick apart how the guitarist is picking the notes. (palm muted, tremolo, etc.) 

Play air-double-bass to the rhythm of the guitar 

Try to write out the occurrence of each note, including when each appears in a bar, over a few bars, variations of that note throughout that song, etc. 

Hum the notes while you tap a constant rhythm with your feet or hands. 

Observe the relation between what the guitarist and drummer is doing 

Now, here's the thing. Music is made of 4 things: Rhythm, harmony, melody, and lyric. Rhythm comes naturally. If I tap 5 or 6 notes on a table, you can very easily tap them back to me. You and countless other musicians and non-musicians. However, rhythmic harmony and rhythmic melody are what I'm thinking you want help with. Unfortunately, rhythmic and harmonic complexity takes quite a while to master. I hope I have been of some help.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bump much, but what the hell i'm I doing in your (^) sig?! I didn't think I had ever said anything sig worthy.
Thats pretty cool.


----------



## redstone (Oct 13, 2013)

decreebass said:


> Maybe I'm slow; WTF is "tremolo picking?" I've been playing for 16 years and have never heard of this... Enlighten me please?



the internet -> guitar player

tremolo picking -> alternate picking
alternate picking -> outside and inside picking
pure alternate picking -> everything but sweeping
sweep picking -> everything but alternate picking
economy picking -> everything but outside and inside picking


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Oct 14, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Bump much, but what the hell i'm I doing in your (^) sig?! I didn't think I had ever said anything sig worthy.
> Thats pretty cool.



Oh no, that rigedy bogadoga thing made my day. I was showing people left and right.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 14, 2013)

How about proper lessons? Just based on your question it doesn't sound like you need repetitious practice, but actual technique work, and lessons are good for that. My fear would be your learn some bad habits and then have to consciously undo them to move on, and that's going to use up a lot of valuable practice/play time.


----------



## CollinD (Oct 17, 2013)

My advice may strike people the wrong way, but at the risk of being called "an idiot," I will give it to you anyway. This is based on my experiences playing over the last 9 years or so.
--
Never sit down to practice guitar with the mindset that you are a "rhythm" guitarist. Always practice with a lead guitarist mindset. Simply put, strive to be as technical and crazy good as possible. Be able to play anything.

I say that because some people who play guitar and who are learning tend to settle for play only "rhythm." I did it at one point because I thought I couldn't get good enough. That wasn't true. I started playing and practicing to a lot of Between the Buried and Me and realized that the skill involved in playing ANYTHING that they wrote was nuts, and that rhythm and lead didn't even exist (even though they do, obviously).

From a technical position--
Practice alternate picking, overall clean/tight playing, efficiency/endurance. Be just as good at single note riffing and scale running as you are at playing the chunky stuff. Work to a metronome when you drill exercises and don't ever get discouraged. That's all I have for you.

Practice practice practice and become a badass guitarist by looking at what badass rhythm (and lead) guitarists do!


----------



## majoobies (Oct 17, 2013)

When learning to alternate pick, or tremolo pick (just faster alternate picking, or am i wrong?) You'd want to sort of keep your arm in a comfortable position and ONLY move your wrist. So your wrist is moving the pick to contact with the strings. And in doing this, you'd want to be as comfortable as possible, no strain anywhere, let the momentum help with the speed. So you're gonna want to start slow and then build up speed, with a metronome, always with a metronome.

And also, when you're alternate picking, you want as little movement as possible that your wrist can make, that's how super speed happens. That's how female ejaculation happens. what?

Practice with scales (pentatonic, minor, major) or modes.


----------

